# What footwear?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I personally like using New Balance cross trainers for painting. They are light, have a decent amount of cushion and have extra rubber around the sides to grip. What are you guys using?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to have slip ons. I have "innie" and "outie" shoes, particularly in winter or bad weather. I leave one set by the door, go stocking footed to where I'm working and tarped off, and put on the innies. Might do that , oh, a billion times a day.
Slip ons. Boaters are pretty good.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

boots.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Steel toecapped trainers


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Adidas:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Steel toed flip flops..... 

Just kidding, Company policy is work boots.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

DC's. 

The faux company I apprenticed with required socks, all day barefoot, no lie. The clients for some reason *loved* it and we worked in some huge homes. Matching, clean socks took on a whole new meaning after the first week of not paying attention.
Imagine all of the things your feet do on the job and then imagine it in your socks. Foot cramps by noon from walking on a hard surface, ladder treads, climbing scaffolding...etc.
It was a 6 month trial by fire.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> DC's.
> 
> The faux company I apprenticed with required socks, all day barefoot, no lie. The clients for some reason *loved* it and we worked in some huge homes. Matching, clean socks took on a whole new meaning after the first week of not paying attention.
> Imagine all of the things your feet do on the job and then imagine it in your socks. Foot cramps by noon from walking on a hard surface, ladder treads, climbing scaffolding...etc.
> It was a 6 month trial by fire.


That cant be safe. I wonder what OSHA would say?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That cant be safe. I wonder what OSHA would say?


I asked questions like that, and a few others that pretty much sealed my fate there, also I was taking pictures of the work I was doing because I like pictures.
They provided slip on NB shoes so traveling to the van wouldn't soil your socks.
I stop in every now and again to their website to see how they are doing and it would appear they are doing VERY well.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> DC's.
> 
> The faux company I apprenticed with required socks, all day barefoot, no lie. The clients for some reason *loved* it and we worked in some huge homes. Matching, clean socks took on a whole new meaning after the first week of not paying attention.
> Imagine all of the things your feet do on the job and then imagine it in your socks. Foot cramps by noon from walking on a hard surface, ladder treads, climbing scaffolding...etc.
> It was a 6 month trial by fire.


I remember working for a Japanese couple and they required no shoes thru out work day.. I agree until I did the foyer had to bring in extension ladders.. I told them it was uncomforable and not safe, and they agreed for me to have my boots on for those days..

Not sure I would do it again..


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Reeboks or steel-toed desert boots that a friend in the military gets me.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lace up leather work boots from B A Mason . The ones with the smooth nitrile sole work great as opposed to soles with a waffel stomper tread . I've had good luck with Mason boots and the fit is always dead on .:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever is cheap at Payless Shoe Source....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Whatever is cheap at Payless Shoe Source....


WOW, I didn't know they had cheap Yankees out in Oregon :thumbup:

I do the same, btw. Unfortunately, many of my favorite Payless stores have closed.

When I was still painting, I wore Jack Purcells (canvas sneaks by Converse) inside because they had a smooth sole. They were easy to wipe paint off if I happened to step in some. For exteriors I wore something a little more supportive and protective, be it work shoes or low boots.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to rock the Etnies for a while, (skateboarding shoes with tons of cushioning and support). Now, I'm wearing my old Nike cross trainers. They're a'ight, but nothing special. I'm looking for something lightweight and cushiony, but more narrow that the Etnies. Haven't found 'em yet.

-jt


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> WOW, I didn't know they had cheap Yankees out in Oregon :thumbup:
> 
> I do the same, btw. Unfortunately, many of my favorite Payless stores have closed.
> 
> When I was still painting, I wore Jack Purcells (canvas sneaks by Converse) inside because they had a smooth sole. They were easy to wipe paint off if I happened to step in some. For exteriors I wore something a little more supportive and protective, be it work shoes or low boots.


Jason is very cheap, he keeps telling me hes going to buy me lunch sometimes, I told him he can tell me about Jesus and all, but it hasn't happen yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Jason is very cheap, he keeps telling me hes going to buy me lunch sometimes, I told him he can tell me about Jesus and all, but it hasn't happen yet.


LOL.. I can't be too cheap... 16 bids this month and nothing has landed...

Lunch? Kewl! I'll buy. Where at? 

I don't preach Jesus to the apostate (this includes myself..).... LOL...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

DVS for me. Comfy as hell, last a long time, and are one of the few shoes that don't kill my feet after a day of standing on a ladder.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't preach Jesus to the apostate (this includes myself..).... LOL...



WAIT a minute. And I do NOT want to get religious with this, only want to clarify the definition. 

Jason, is not an apostate one who renounces?

Or are you saying this tounge in cheek?

again, not asking for any preachings of religious dogma, I just thought you were fairly religious. I kind of pictured you as of the Mormon faith. NTTAWWT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

My definition of apostate are those who know Christ and what He is all about but live a lukewarm lifestyle. Basically a beleiver living a lie.

Sorry... you won't ever see me practicing Mormonism... I come from a "Christian" background. Any religion outside of a relationship with Jesus is simply fake and that includes some "Christians" who profess but yet do not walk the walk. A lot of preachers now a days are like this... sadly enough... and that is what has made today's Christianity, apostate... (in my definition). :thumbsup:

so yeah.... how about them Pro Wings at Payless Shoe Source ????? Love the o'l nobbies on the bottom... oh wait... that was in the 80's. Do they still make those?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My definition of apostate are those who know Christ and what He is all about but live a lukewarm lifestyle. Basically a beleiver living a lie.
> 
> Sorry... you won't ever see me practicing Mormonism... I come from a "Christian" background. Any religion outside of a relationship with Jesus is simply fake and that includes some "Christians" who profess but yet do not walk the walk. A lot of preachers now a days are like this... sadly enough... and that is what has made today's Christianity, apostate... (in my definition). :thumbsup:


I wont say anymore then there were cultures and religions on the planet hundreds if not thousands of years before Jesus was ever heard of..

Christianity is no more then a cult that spread like wild fire.. to each there own I don't have a problem believing in a higher power just false Prophets and pushing it onto society as if you are damned if you don't believe.

I won't say anymore out of respect to the PT mods.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> I kind of pictured you as of the Mormon faith. NTTAWWT


LOL.... I'm too lazy to ride a bike around... my family size may be similar, but my faith is not... 

And WTF is NTTAWWT ???? LOL...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> ... just false Prophets and pushing it onto society as if you are damned if you don't believe.


We can blame KC for that! (Toronto Blessing, and that crap in Florida) 

to name a few false prophets and teachers:

Todd Bentley, Benny Hinn, T.D. Jakes, Robert Schuller, Marilyn Hickey, Paul and Jan Crouch, Rod Parsley, R.W. Shambach, Carlton Pearson, John Avanzinni, Kenneth   & Gloria Copeland, John Hagee, Jessie Duplantis, Oral Roberts, Richard Roberts, Kenneth Hagin Sr., Kenneth Hagin Jr., Frederick Price, Creflo Dollar, Rodney Howard Browne, Jack Van Impe, Rinehard Bonnke, Joyce Meyer, Morris Cerullo, John Kilpatrick, Clarence McClendon, Rick Joyner, Hal Lindsey, Charles Capps, Robert Tilton. 

I am sure there are more and this includes all those guy in the NAR: New Apostolic Reformation.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> WAIT a minute. And I do NOT want to get religious with this, only want to clarify the definition.
> 
> Jason, is not an apostate one who renounces?


Yup!

here: 

*a·pos·tate*  (ə-pŏs'tāt', -tĭt)  
n. One who has abandoned one's religious faith, a political party, one's principles, or a cause. 
------

Most Christians (in my observance) have become apostate and are unaware of their state (many reasons can lead to this). Satan is a sly deceiver and causes the week/strong to even run after false gods. An apostate person can simply forsake his right into heaven when denying Christ. Some Christians voice their belief by word but in their heart, they don't have Christ. Jesus states that no one will enter heaven accept through Him. This is only accomplished by believing in Christ and doing His works. Faith with out works is dead. Works without faith is dead. We can't just be "good" people. We have to be believers in Christ and do according to what He is doing. If we do things in our own strength what Christ wants done, then it is only works and lacks faith. 

There is sooooo much to being a Christian that most people having been conformed to the world will not even consider the ways of Christ as resonable... This is were Satan wins against the person. But! Chirst wins in the End of Times and those who trust In Christ get their reward: Eternal Life!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, all I wanted was a simple explanation of Jason using "apostate". No more religion here, thank you. I know I opened the door, but you also know the intention I had. As I've stated before, talking politics and religion are two favorite subjects of mine so that I can better understand peoples' beliefs. It works well when two people are talking face to face, it don't work well on a forum such as this. It stops here. 

Jason, "NTTAWWT" comes from Seinfeld. We have abbreviated his famous, "Not That There's Anything Wrong With That"

and now we return you to your regularly scheduled footwear.

HEY, speaking of Jesus and footware, anyone work in sandals ?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jason:You will always be my friend as long as you don't comb your hair back like George Jetson.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> Jason, "NTTAWWT" comes from Seinfeld. We have abbreviated his famous, "Not That There's Anything Wrong With That"
> 
> and now we return you to your regularly scheduled footwear.
> 
> HEY, speaking of Jesus and footware, anyone work in sandals ?


Agreed! back to the question of the OP.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Jason:You will always be my friend as long as you don't comb your hair back like George Jetson.


LOL.... You havn't seen my latest hair cut yet... HIGH - N - TIGHT! Damn TIGHT too! I finally found a barber that can cut a TRUE h-n-t. He asked how tight I wanted it. I said "leave the skin!!!"... Damn straight, if you touch my head it's like velcro! lol....

So uhh yeah.. where were we? oh yeah! Sandals... Can't imagine it in this trade... oh wait.... I did some bids last week in sandals... 75+ degrees out.... Was nice!


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

*footies.....*

Preferably barefoot. Next comes flip-flops, then sandals. During cold & wet weather, Crocs. Ladder work, sandals. But, I'll say again, "preferably barefoot".


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I have always bought REEBOKS two pairs at a time (second pair half off), but I have noticed the young guys working for us have DVS's. Are they really that comfortable? Don't they get hot? I maybe could be talked into trying them.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

actually I have a pair of DVS's, some black smoothe leather ones. No man, honestly I don't think they are that comfy. I got mine from www.whiskeymilitia.com for (I want to say) $28.00 delivered. Had DVS's before, Globe's are really comfy, but they fall apart easy, etnies are nice and comfy, HELLA arch support.. any of these skate shoes have alot of arch support. I just think those DVS's (at least the ones I have) are hard and flat.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Always:










Guys who wear tennis shoes/sandals to work are like guys who drive mini-vans to a job site.

Both make me laugh. :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Always:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what does a guy in tennis shoes and a RAM 1500 do? Make you Fart? Ever laugh so hard that it made you fart? ..... omg..


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This is for you PWG...


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Always:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have these to, but let's be serious boots 100% are for old menopausal men.... Sorry tough guys enjoy some comfort once in awhile, no need to be the martyr..... :no:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure that most red wings are just as comfortable as most other types of shoes... The term " work boots" whats the first word in that term?? "WORK".. Tennis shoes, gym shoes or running shoes.. no work in those...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Always:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MAK-Deco said:


> I am sure that most red wings are just as comfortable as most other types of shoes... The term " work boots" whats the first word in that term?? "WORK".. Tennis shoes, gym shoes or running shoes.. no work in those...


Baaahhh... I used to wear steal toes to work (working for uncle at his welding shop back when I was 15-16) and framing houses.. I am sorry, up on a ladder for any length of time they PWN my feet. Can't do it. 

these aren't New Balance, but look good.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Guys who wear tennis shoes/sandals to work are like guys who drive mini-vans to a job site.
> 
> Both make me laugh. :yes:


You musta been laughing quite hard at Patriot Place. :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> You musta been laughing quite hard at Patriot Place. :thumbup:


I giggled once, maybe twice.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolverine Compressor boots for me, non steel toe.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I think you should have different shoes for different applications, for instance:

For Ladder use, I like backpacking shoes that have a solid stiff shank to give your feet plenty of support for long days on ladders. Merrell, Keen, are great brands. I have a pair of Vasque right now that i got from Sportman's Warehouse closeout sale for $40, they rock!

If im on the ground all day then any good outdoor fitness shoe is good, brands i like are Solomon, Merrell, Keen. They are not stiff, they flex good and provide cushion.

If you want to get even more comfort try putting in Super Feet insoles. They are amazing.

All of these brands and insoles can be found on rei.com and if you go to the sale and clearance page you can find great shoes for pretty cheap!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> I think you should have different shoes for different applications, for instance:
> 
> For Ladder use, I like backpacking shoes that have a solid stiff shank to give your feet plenty of support for long days on ladders. Merrell, Keen, are great brands. I have a pair of Vasque right now that i got from Sportman's Warehouse closeout sale for $40, they rock!
> 
> ...


great points man! Thanks for the site btw, I will check those out! Those Merrells look pretty nice, would those be the backpacking ones or the other "outdoor fitness shoe"?


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Each company like Merrell makes different shoes for different purposes. Merrell makes hiking shoes, Hiking boots, outdoor fitness, trail running and so on. 

I suggest going to your local outdoor store Academy, Bass Pro, Cabelas........ and so on to look and try on shoes, find the one you like then get online and get it cheaper if you want. I like to support local shops myself.

Wait until the evening to try on shoes because your feet swell up and you can get a good fit. If you don't you risk getting to small of a shoe.

1st thing to check for a hiking shoe is, Pick up the shoe and try hard to bend the toe of the shoe up towards the tongue of the shoe, it shouldn't bend. If it doesn't bend and is really stiff then congrats you have found and good hiking shoe. Try it on any walk around the store for 30 minutes. If you feel any pressure points or major discomfort take the shoe off. Keep trying other shoes with a stiff sole until you find one that gives you no unwanted discomfort.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

excellent feedback Troy! :thumbsup: We have a BassPro here, I will go there this weekend and have some fun


----------



## zico (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know about steel toed flip-flops, but up here Mark's Work Warehouse does sell steel toed sandals.

With increasing commercial work our guys need steel toes.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

think I have decided to get these:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I had a crew, I'd go down to the docks, pack my pick-up full of the ladies, and give them these before they went of the ladders:









What? you think I'd make them work BAREFOOT just because they had no papers? Jeeeesh !


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

nEighter said:


> think I have decided to get these:


what model are they?


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

i wear crocs for interior work, and merrells for exterior work for support and safety.

cheers,

jonny


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

daArch said:


> When I had a crew, I'd go down to the docks, pack my pick-up full of the ladies, and give them these before they went of the ladders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:



JAYJAY said:


> what model are they?


They are Merrell Interceptors. I got the "smooth black" a LIL different than those color wise. It is all dark grey/black.. here:










I was torn on whether to get these or any of the brown/shades of brown pairs they have. They have around 10 color combos for this shoe. I decided on this cause all my work shoes are usually black and hide dirt the best. I got em for $87.96 w/ shipping. I hope I get em before this house is over. I went to D_icks and tried em on to make sure. They are cumfy.


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

I wear running shoes. Right now I am on a pair of Adidas "trail" running shoes. They are super comfy and lightweight. I am on my feet all day and want something comfortable. I got the ones I have right now at DSW for like $58. My personal opinion is that if you get cheap shoes, they are not going to be as comfortable. My non work sneaks are actually the same Adidas model (different color scheme). When my work shoes get too worn, I make my non work shoes my new work shoes and buy a new pair for non work. I don't like work boots because they are too bulky (although they are better in the wetter/muddier weather). Especially when you have to take your shoes off when going into someones house (in and out, off and on, PITA with boots, easy with sneaks!) 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

just picked up some of these











we work we where work boots

did some roof work the other day and I stuck to the roof like glue...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What are those boots Mak?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> What are those boots Mak?


brand called Rocky Boots, the line was ironclad, steel toe waterproof, lightly insulated.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

53 posts on shoes! Do your wives know about this?:jester:


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

Macsimus said:


> I wear running shoes. Right now I am on a pair of Adidas "trail" running shoes. They are super comfy and lightweight. I am on my feet all day and want something comfortable. I got the ones I have right now at DSW for like $58. My personal opinion is that if you get cheap shoes, they are not going to be as comfortable. My non work sneaks are actually the same Adidas model (different color scheme). When my work shoes get too worn, I make my non work shoes my new work shoes and buy a new pair for non work. I don't like work boots because they are too bulky (although they are better in the wetter/muddier weather). Especially when you have to take your shoes off when going into someones house (in and out, off and on, PITA with boots, easy with sneaks!)
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I agree, I've been wearing the Avia trail running shoe and they are great, lightweight and great traction. I can see myself throwing an insert in them before the end of Summer. I also carry a box of "booties" around with me. Clients like it when you throw those on when you enter their house.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> 53 posts on shoes! Do your wives know about this?:jester:


lol, It's work related the wife could care less


MAK-Deco said:


> brand called Rocky Boots, the line was ironclad, steel toe waterproof, lightly insulated.


Nice boot.
I am going to go with a steel toe next pair I buy because I wore a hole in the toe from dragging it across the floor while painting base and shoe.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

MAK how do the sizes run in the Rock line. In Red wing I know my size but just wondering if these run true or what?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

deach said:


> MAK how do the sizes run in the Rock line. In Red wing I know my size but just wondering if these run true or what?



I usually wear a 11 and the 11 seems a little big in the boots i got from Rocky I could of did a 10.5 but them seem to be working fine after a few weeks now they are nice and comfy...


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lol, It's work related the wife could care less
> 
> Nice boot.
> I am going to go with a steel toe next pair I buy because I wore a hole in the toe from dragging it across the floor while painting base and shoe.



they have 6 inch version as well, not sure what your pref is.. I like my 8 inch boots... I used to wear loggers which have the higher heel...


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Thanks MAK. Those look pretty good. My old Redwings are just about to bite the dust and I think a new pair of boots is in order. I usually wear the 8 inchers my self although if I'm wearing shorts (and if it gets much hotter I might) maybe a pair of 6 inch too...Again Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PWG paper's in these ................


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

We have a discount shoe store in my town and I can get Nikes, NB, Reebok, & Asicks (yea I know I spelled that wrong), and a few more for under $40. So I just get new shoes when my feet start hurting. Usually get 3-6 months out of a pair. If I 'm going to be on a ladder a lot I'll wear boots. Used to be partial to Red Wing but I have started wearing C.E. Schmidt. I get them at TSC, they're priced pretty good and really comfortable.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

a good tip is also to use good inserts in your shoes...the ones in most sneaker,hikers etc are junk in no time....try Spencos or other good ones.....this is coming from someone with bad feet....they work great...no more pain..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> they have 6 inch version as well, not sure what your pref is.. I like my 8 inch boots... I used to wear loggers which have the higher heel...


I wear the Wolverine Compressor Dura Shock boot. I recycle them into spray boots after they wear out and i buy a new pair. My current pair of spray boots ar the 6" and the boots i am wearing as my everyday pair are 8". I prefer the 8". http://workingperson.com/products/2...s:__Durashock_Compressor_Work_Boots_4246.html
I just looked at those Ironclads and they seem pretty cool, a few bucks cheaper than my current make and model. I am about to buy a new pair so I am contemplating the Ironclad but I know the compressor's are a sure thing.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I wear the Wolverine Compressor Dura Shock boot. I recycle them into spray boots after they wear out and i buy a new pair. My current pair of spray boots ar the 6" and the boots i am wearing as my everyday pair are 8". I prefer the 8".
> I just looked at those Ironclads and they seem pretty cool, a few bucks cheaper than my current make and model. I am about to buy a new pair so I am contemplating the Ironclad but I know the compressor's are a sure thing.


yeah if you are comfortable with a certain style its hard to getaway. I have been doing cheap boots and more often so I knew it was time for a better boot. I usually where the wheat color but they are harder and harder to find in a good style


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I wear the Wheat color too. 
I hear ya, I used to wear Hi-tech hiking style shoes and would buy two pairs of them at shoe carnival, then they started blowing out really quick and so I switched to the wolverines. They are so freeking comfortable but when painting a lot of base and running shoe and any other crawling around I do it will wear a hole in them. That is why I am going with the steel toe this time around.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey wanted to get back to you guys on the Merrells.. they are grippy as fook! NO problem with them gripping the ladder or any of the odd ends on the roof today. GOOD STUFF!

Wolverine boots are good, redwings are good too. I just don't like boots. I started wearing the steel toes when I worked for my uncle @ 15 in his welding shop. I ran track in highschool and would run home wearing those clunkers (on gravel roads) for training every day after work.. was a little over a mile from his shop to his house. I just preferr a shoe over boot


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I wear boots, especially for outside. Thick soles save my feet when spending time on a ladder.

Sometimes wear cheap sneakers for interior work - from Walmart. But i do have some old school Reebok tennis shoes that I wore a few times this week.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> PWG paper's in these ................


Damn funny, damn funny!!!
They're a B'stard to lace up in the mornings.

I used to wear these http://www.jeanwise.co.uk/Cart/Product/881/6473/View.aspx but 18 hole versions.
My Dad used to give me large bollokings in the mornings for not getting a move on doing my laces up. "Come on boy, we're gonna be late". I can hear him now!
Those were in my Skinhead days


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

With the roof pitches up here you can tell a commercial painter from a residential painter by their footwear. The commercial guys all have PWG's boots, two packs of smokes, and 4 teeth. NTTAWWT.:whistling2: You can not feel and walk steep pitched roofs in those. I laugh when I see guys in boots with steel toes on a roof. Not to mention the extra wear heavy boots put on shingles.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> With the roof pitches up here you can tell a commercial painter from a residential painter by their footwear. The commercial guys all have PWG's boots, two packs of smokes, and 4 teeth. NTTAWWT.:whistling2: You can not feel and walk steep pitched roofs in those. I laugh when I see guys in boots with steel toes on a roof. Not to mention the extra wear heavy boots put on shingles.


The ones I bought work great on the roof the sole is flatter than the boots I have had in the past. They stick like glue.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> The ones I bought work great on the roof the sole is flatter than the boots I have had in the past. They stick like glue.



What works for you works. I know that I and my employees need athletic shoes preferably, and that flat bottomed shoes are needed for comfort and grip. Anything with a flat sole works great on ladders and a running/training shoe is needed for pitched roofs. A small factor in hiring summer help is a proper shoe....


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> What works for you works. I know that I and my employees need athletic shoes preferably, and that flat bottomed shoes are needed for comfort and grip. Anything with a flat sole works great on ladders and a running/training shoe is needed for pitched roofs. A small factor in hiring summer help is a proper shoe....


I understand my point is making a blank statement that all boots won't work on roofs is a little out there... there are some jobs we do in the city you aren't allowed on the job w/o boots and that is some residential buildings.

I understand if people don't like Steel toes that is optional on my jobs.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I understand, and hear ya MAK. The REGS will dictate what you need to require for safety and compliance. Ease and comfort are mostly a residential thing. STAY GRIPPED! Give me a PM when you are in my area this summer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I spend good money on my footwear for work. I want comfort and support at work. Its amazing how less tired you can feel with quality footwear after a long day.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree TJ :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

i wear crocs. i have a pair for indoors and one for outdoors. they saved my back!
j


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

jonnythecutter said:


> i wear crocs. i have a pair for indoors and one for outdoors. they saved my back!
> j



:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I talked myself out of the steel toes, I was worried about the toe box not having enough flex in them. I ended up buying a slightly different pair than I normally do. These are them. http://workingperson.com/products/2...s:_DuraShocks_Compressor_Work_Boots_2026.html
I normally get the wolverine 4246 but from crawling I am busting them at the stiching around the sole. I wear them down untill the stiching has nothing to hold onto.
These 2026 boots have the sole glued on rather than stiched. I was getting about a year out of the other boots so I will see how long this differenjt style can hold up. 
Well that is all I have to say about this facinating tale into my footwear.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Well, I talked myself out of the steel toes, I was worried about the toe box not having enough flex in them. I ended up buying a slightly different pair than I normally do. These are them. http://workingperson.com/products/2...s:_DuraShocks_Compressor_Work_Boots_2026.html
> I normally get the wolverine 4246 but from crawling I am busting them at the stiching around the sole. I wear them down untill the stiching has nothing to hold onto.
> These 2026 boots have the sole glued on rather than stiched. I was getting about a year out of the other boots so I will see how long this differenjt style can hold up.
> Well that is all I have to say about this facinating tale into my footwear.



cool website never ran across that one.. will book mark it for the next time I have to get boots..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> cool website never ran across that one.. will book mark it for the next time I have to get boots..


Yeah they have a good store.
Here is another link of a store that is a bit cheaper. I used the link from their ironclad page so you could see how much cheaper they are.
http://www.onlinebootstore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?


----------

